# Nya had her spay today.



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is a picture of the very sleepy, drugged little patient. She is now almost 7 months old and the vet said she was showing signs of going into heat so our timing was perfect. All her baby teeth have fallen out on their own and she now weighs 5.81 pounds. He said she was the perfect patient :innocent: and all the assistants took turns holding her this afternoon wrapped in her blanket until I got there at 4:30 to pick her up. :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh the baby girl - she looks so comfortable in her bed. Not to mention very well cared for.

I hope that tomorrow she'll be feeling better

~Allie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh poor little Nya. She looks like she's out for the count. I'm sending her love and prayers for a speedy recovery. :wub::grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww Kim, bless her heart. I hope everything goes well and Nya has a fast recovery. She's a cutie even asleep. :wub:
Give both your girls a hugs for us.


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

She is soo sweet looking. Hoping that she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awww what a sweet picture! I hope she is feeling better in the morning - but not too crazy that she thinks she can run around!!

Isnt it nice to know they are taken care of by the staff, thats so sweet they took turns to cuddle her. I remember when I went to pick Dakota up after her spay, I was near panic when they told me they couldnt find her!!! Turns out all the students were taking turns carrying her around on their rounds! (she was spayed at the university)


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Sweet dreams, Nya. She is adorable. Hope tomorrow she is feeling better.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

They look so sad when they first come home from this. Give her lots of love.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, baby girl. Praying all goes well for you Kim and your beautiful baby.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Kim, you have an adorable patient! Perhaps the most adorable one I have seen so far


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww Kim she's adorable, I'll pray for her tonight, it's not going to be long before she's back to her crazy self


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww she will feel all better real soon. And that is great that all her baby teeth fell out, so none had to be removed.

I bet she'll be up and about today. Feel better sweet angel.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kim - sending prayers that her recovery goes well and is quick. I can't believe that she's already 7 months old. Time seems to go too quickly.

She looks soooooooooooooo sleepy, but I know that she's in good hands at home with her Mom and sister, Nissa.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awe take care of your precious baby girl. She looks like she's resting well.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Little Nya I hope you feel better soon. Remember sweet little girl you need to rest so you can heal. So no running around, jumping no toilet paper, etc etc :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Kim, something tells me she could be a difficult patient. But you have to love her, what a personality!!!:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! she looks so cute, and so out of it Lol. I am sure she will be back to her old antics soon enough


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh soo sweet give her love and hugs and hoping a speedy recovery.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Awww...hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

How's Nya today?:Flowers 2:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you EVERYONE for your sweet comments. Nissa laid next to Nya on the couch all evening and every so often would lean over and give her a kiss. It was so darn cute! This morning Nya got up and right away started running around the house :w00t: so we"ve gated her in a "no stairs" area, dressed her in a onesie and DH is running home between house showings today to check on her. He is just so sweet with her.:wub: Nothing seems to stop this little girl. She's a real character!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So sweet, get well soon Nya.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

the little patient looks so pretty , i hope she feels better soon.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-poor baby!:wub: I'll bet she will get lots of TLC and feel better in no time.:blush:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::grouphug: wishing Nya a speedy recovery.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sending fast recovery wishes to Nya!!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww precious girl.

I love your display picture.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, poor little baby Nya! She really looks tired on the photo after her spay! 
Sending lots of hugs and kisses to your little sweetheart and a quick recovery! :hugging:

Also lots of hugs and kisses to you and Nissa! 

Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh sending her my get well soon kissses ... I hope that she is doing better already 

hugs
Kat


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How's the precious little patient doing? Hugs to all of you!


----------

